# Antenna Questions..



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I will say first that I posted this at AVS Forum in their "Antenna Thread"..I thought I'd run it by here since I've been here longer. Am still waiting to do the Dish HD Upgrade in the next week or so and will be getting an HDTV at that time..Thanks in advance for any insight..



Hello:
I've asked some general antenna questions in the Cleveland Forum..I thought I'd put down what I'd like to get..I am in SW Canton Ohio..about 60 miles south of Cleveland and 45-50 miles southwest of Youngstown. Antennaweb says I should get these channels:



yellow - uhf WEAO 49 PBS AKRON OH 337° 23.2 49 
* yellow - uhf WEAO-DT 50.1 PBS AKRON OH 337° 23.2 50 
yellow - uhf WVPX 23 i AKRON OH 342° 20.8 23 
* yellow - uhf WVPX-DT 59 i AKRON OH TBD 342° 20.9 59 
red - uhf WNEO 45 PBS ALLIANCE OH 81° 27.1 45 
* red - uhf WNEO-DT 46.1 PBS ALLIANCE OH 81° 27.1 46 
red - uhf WOAC 67 SAH CANTON OH 17° 22.1 67 
red - uhf WIVM-LP 52 IND CANTON OH 55° 9.8 52 
red - uhf WDLI 17 TBN CANTON OH 67° 7.9 17 
blue - vhf WTOV 9 NBC STEUBENVILLE OH 134° 51.8 9 
blue - vhf WKYC 3 NBC CLEVELAND OH 348° 43.5 3 
* blue - vhf WKYC-DT 3.1 NBC CLEVELAND OH 348° 43.5 2 
blue - uhf WOIO 19 CBS SHAKER HEIGHTS OH 348° 43.7 19 
blue - vhf WJW 8 FOX CLEVELAND OH 345° 42.5 8 
* blue - uhf WOAC-DT 47.1 SAH CANTON OH 17° 22.1 47 
blue - uhf WVIZ 25 PBS CLEVELAND OH 343° 41.6 25 
blue - vhf WEWS 5 ABC CLEVELAND OH 346° 43.2 5 
blue - uhf WUAB 43 MNT LORAIN OH 346° 43.6 43 
blue - uhf WQHS 61 UNI Cleveland OH 347° 43.5 61 
blue - uhf WBNX 55 CW AKRON OH 348° 43.4 55 
* blue - uhf WBNX-DT 55.1 CW AKRON OH 348° 43.4 30 
blue - uhf WKBN 27 CBS YOUNGSTOWN OH 73° 43.7 27 
* violet - uhf WKBN-DT 27.1 CBS YOUNGSTOWN OH 73° 43.7 41 
* violet - uhf WFMJ-DT 21.1 NBC YOUNGSTOWN OH 71° 44.7 20 
* violet - uhf WQHS-DT 61.1 UNI Cleveland OH 347° 43.5 34 
violet - vhf KDKA 2 CBS PITTSBURGH PA 113° 75.6 2 
* violet - uhf WDLI-DT 39.1 TBN CANTON OH 339° 20.6 39 
violet - vhf WTRF 7 CBS WHEELING WV 153° 61.2 7 
violet - uhf WOUC 44 PBS CAMBRIDGE OH 180° 48.8 44 

All I can do at this point is either an indoor antenna or a clip on the dish type..I know my best shot is at the Yellow and Red listings. Hoping for some of the blue..What would be the best antenna for my situation?..And would an amplified antenna help?..Thanks for any responses..


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

TimL said:


> All I can do at this point is either an indoor antenna or a clip on the dish type..I know my best shot is at the Yellow and Red listings. Hoping for some of the blue..What would be the best antenna for my situation?..And would an amplified antenna help?..Thanks for any responses..


'You won't get the blue stations with the types of antennas that you are considering.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

Tower Guy said:


> 'You won't get the blue stations with the types of antennas that you are considering.


Perhaps not, but the Antennaweb site is supposed to be on the conservative side as far as their listings..I don't expect miracles here.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I really doubt that an indoor or clip on dish antenna will work for the yellow and red stations. Your best bet might be the CM 4228 UHF.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> I really doubt that an indoor or clip on dish antenna will work for the yellow and red stations. Your best bet might be the CM 4228 UHF.


The 4228 won't get WKYC-DT. It's on channel 2.
* blue - vhf WKYC-DT 3.1 NBC CLEVELAND OH 348° 43.5 2


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Whatever you do, I always encourage purchasing an antenna from somewhere with a liberal return policy. I went through a bunch of different antennae from Radio Shack before I found the best combination, and each return was question-free.

I get all my channels with an indoor setup and I'm 25-30 miles away from the towers in my area... so it is possible to do better than antennaweb says, but there are other factors besides distance (like elevation and obstructions) to consider.

It can't hurt to try an indoor setup first... if nothing else, it helps give you an idea of how big & high you might have to go outdoors.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Tower Guy said:


> The 4228 won't get WKYC-DT. It's on channel 2.
> * blue - vhf WKYC-DT 3.1 NBC CLEVELAND OH 348° 43.5 2


True, but the OP mentioned the yellow and red stations.


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I have a small Casio 5" TV that I usually get some signal on the UHF Analog Akron, Canton and Youngstown Stations. Ch. 17, 23, 45 and 67 come in clear enough to watch consistently. 21, 27 and the Cleveland UHF channels have snowy pictures and are sometimes watchable. . I realize this may not prove a lot except what my strongest signals are

BTW..I sometimes get channel 7, 8 and 9 on VHF, but that's about it..


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> True, but the OP mentioned the yellow and red stations.


Quote.......Hoping for some of the blue..


----------

